
Potentially the Most Revolutionary Aircraft You Have Never Heard of Has Flown - willvarfar
https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/30948/potentially-the-most-revolutionary-aircraft-you-have-never-heard-of-has-flown
======
nickthemagicman
Cooler article that actually describes the aircrafts capabilities.

[https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/28409/the-
mysterious-a...](https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/28409/the-mysterious-
and-potentially-revolutionary-celera-500l-aircraft-may-fly-soon)

~~~
incangold
“ Being able to fly direct to smaller airfields near one's destination on
smaller aircraft at a very low cost could open up private-like air travel to
the masses.”

[https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/learn-about/climate-
and...](https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/learn-about/climate-and-climate-
change/climate-change/index)

------
ncmncm
Meh. The future of aviation has to be lifting bodies that have enough room for
necessarily low mass-density hydrogen fuel. The energy-to-mass ratio of
hydrogen is so far beyond every other fuel that it is worth upending a great
deal of past practice. Batteries will never come close; they start at a
disadvantage and are no bettcr at the end of the flight, when fuel tanks have
become much lighter.

Hydrogen can be efficiently converted directly to electrical power to drive
electric motors, which being small, light, and not given to exploding can be
mounted in ways and places not practical or safe for combustion engines.

All of this will take a long time to happen, because to get optimal
performance, many different aspects of the design need to change, many of them
radically.

